# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  أجازة سنوية

## د.عادل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخواتي واخواني واصدقائي اعضاء وزوار منتدانا الغالي

اعلمكم بأنني سأكون ان شاء الله ابتداء من تاريخ 13/7 في اجازة سنوية لمدة خمسة واربعون يوماً، وسيكون اغلبها ان شاء الله في مصر، واعدكم بأن أبذل كل جهدي لاتمكن من الرد على استفساراتكم واسئلتكم.

تقبلوا خالص تحياتي وتقـديري.

----------


## boukybouky

*تروح و ترجع بالسلامة يا دكتور 

مصر هتنور 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## ديدي

طبيبنا الغالى د/عادل
اجازة سعيدة ان شاء الله 
تسافر وترجع بالف سلامة

----------


## د.عادل

> *تروح و ترجع بالسلامة يا دكتور 
> 
> مصر هتنور 
> 
> في رعاية الله ،،،*


جزيل الشكر والتقدير اختي الغالية بوكي بوكي
مصر منورة بأهلها الكرام حفظها الله واكرم اهلها.
اكرر شكري اختي الكريمة.

----------


## د.عادل

> طبيبنا الغالى د/عادل
> اجازة سعيدة ان شاء الله 
> تسافر وترجع بالف سلامة


الله يسعدك ويوفقك ويعينك على متابعة واشراف القاعة.
لكي خالص التحية والتقدير اختي العزيزة.

----------


## بنت مصر

ترجع بألف سلامة يا دكتور عادل
عشان كده مصر منورة اليومين دول


بسنت

----------


## د.عادل

> ترجع بألف سلامة يا دكتور عادل
> عشان كده مصر منورة اليومين دول
> 
> 
> بسنت


اشكرك لدعوتك المستجابة
مصر منورة وعامرة دائماً باهلها الطيبين

----------


## amr_idka

أجازه سعيد ان شاء الله 
وعلى كده حضرتك شوفت رمسيس وهوه بيتنقل
وتروح وترجع بالف سلامه

----------


## د.عادل

> أجازه سعيد ان شاء الله 
> وعلى كده حضرتك شوفت رمسيس وهوه بيتنقل
> وتروح وترجع بالف سلامه


للاسف لم يسعدني الحظ بمشاهدة التمثال ، فقد عدت قبل نقله.
ان شاء الله في اول فرصة ازور فيها مصر سأمر عليه.
اشكرك على المشاركة

للجميع تحياتي. :f:

----------

